# Sux Junkie.



## Melclin (Nov 21, 2009)

This is not my story but that of a medic I was talking too recently. But I thought I'd share it none the less because its the subject of a long running joke hypothetical, but then it actually happened.

A little while back a MICA unit had their drug bag flogged (that's stolen for our yank friends) by some junkies on scene. A couple of hours later they get a call out to a drug overdose. When they get there the guy is lying completely still, a little bradycardic and not breathing but otherwise fine. No one will tell them what happened so they support and transport. A little while into the transport the guy starts to move, then wakes up and bursts into tears and starts bawling and shaking in the corner screaming, "Ahhh I took your drugs and then I couldn't move and I couldn't breath and I could speak to tell anyone waahhhhh". He'd shot up 100mg of suxamethonium. B) Apparently he didn't stop crying for hours in the ED.


----------



## nomofica (Nov 21, 2009)

Well now that just sux!


----------



## FFMedic75 (Nov 21, 2009)

I read an article in a magazine or newspaper, I don't honestly remember where, but a medic crew was mugged for their Narcs, the crew gave them Norcurion instead of Morphine.  Not sure how they reconstituted it or how they took it, but the local Prosecuting Attorney attempted to prosecute the medic crew for homicide.  I never did here the outcome.


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 22, 2009)

*And I got in trouble for ipecac in ice packs!*

"Hey, dude, you need some of this stuff. Apomorphne, stronger than the regular stuff..'.h34r:


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 22, 2009)

Oh thats funny, serves him right, maybe he can't read the label? 

Haven't had stuff nicked here for years, easier to put everybody on methadone


----------



## Melclin (Nov 22, 2009)

*Mr Brown*- Haha, I had a friend who lined up in a chemist once for a morning after pill figuring that it was just a normal cue, and a nurse puts a cup of methadone in front of him and asks him to sign here.. ahahaha.



I was perplexed by a different story of a medic who'd been hospitalized after protecting his drug bag. Bugger that. They can have it all. I'll even start their IV. I hear the pancuronium is really good. IV Prochlorperazine too, doesn't destroy your veins or anything. Perhaps a couple of million units of heparin. h34r:


----------



## johnrsemt (Nov 22, 2009)

Ok   Iwill ask the question:   what does Ipecac in an Ice pack do?


----------



## nomofica (Nov 22, 2009)

MrBrown said:


> Oh thats funny, serves him right, maybe he can't read the label?
> 
> Haven't had stuff nicked here for years, easier to put everybody on methadone



Do you really think that junkies "read the label"?


----------



## Melclin (Nov 22, 2009)

nomofica said:


> Do you really think that junkies "read the label"?



I get your point about junkie being idiots but it seems a little beyond normal junkie stupidity. 

You would steal the bag and look in it for the opiates you recognised like morphine. But this guy has clearly just gone the lucky dip route. Doesn't make any sense, even for a junkie.


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 22, 2009)

Melclin said:


> I was perplexed by a different story of a medic who'd been hospitalized after protecting his drug bag. Bugger that. They can have it all. I'll even start their IV. I hear the pancuronium is really good. IV Prochlorperazine too, doesn't destroy your veins or anything. Perhaps a couple of million units of heparin. h34r:



Oh stuff that here, take it I say!

I can think of maybe a little ketamine, midaz or vec .... heck lil vec and pop in an LMA and take em to the hospital when it wears off they'll already be handcuffed to the bed with the copper waiting to take em in


----------



## nomofica (Nov 22, 2009)

Melclin said:


> I get your point about junkie being idiots but it seems a little beyond normal junkie stupidity.
> 
> You would steal the bag and look in it for the opiates you recognised like morphine. But this guy has clearly just gone the lucky dip route. Doesn't make any sense, even for a junkie.



A lot of junkies I've had the "pleasure" of meeting with my volunteering, I've learned that they will experiment with whatever they get their hands on, trying to get a really good high. So I'm not surprised by this at all.


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 23, 2009)

*Ipecac in ice packs limits use by inmates for drinks.*

PS: chemical granules in chem ice packs are ammonium nitrate. Mix well with petrolatum based medicine or hair pomade and while it likely won't det, it WILL burn. Once mixed with blue l;iquid it's fairly toxic.
In '71 i worked at a feed store in California. junkies would come buy PCN for their horses (yeah, "horse" all right) and we would sell them a syringe as well. We stopped that and they started dumpster diving for them out back.


----------



## TgerFoxMark (Dec 1, 2009)

johnrsemt said:


> Ok   Iwill ask the question:   what does Ipecac in an Ice pack do?



seconded? i cant figure this out at all.


----------



## Jinx (Dec 2, 2009)

Ipecac is used to induce emesis in people who have overdosed on drugs?


----------

